
Ask HN: This guy copied my site / idea. What should i do? - adamqureshi
I have a start up i launched a year ago. Its making me some side income. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;onlyusedtesla.com&#x2F;<p>Then a customer of mine sent me this:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;usedtesla.io&#x2F;<p>Anyone have any advice on what todo? Im not really that worried and this is the 2nd time it happ. But like to hire a lawyer and everything i can&#x27;t afford it. Any help? Thank you.
======
steve_taylor
Unless you can point to site data being copied across, it’s just competition.

